

3D photo tours in Google Maps (2012) - albertzeyer
http://google-latlong.blogspot.de/2012/04/visit-global-landmarks-with-photo-tours.html

======
albertzeyer
This is linked at the end of the Google Lens Blur article
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7599397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7599397)).
It is related because it also calculates 3D data from the pictures.

